# Hype Coffee



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone had any experience of this lot?

http://www.hypecoffee.com


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

I got some beans from them last week. turned up the next day and were good. I got Espresso No 17 & Mexican. I preferred the Espresso No 17. I think there's a discount code flying around somewhere, I got some money off. Packaging is really cool and trendy as well. Brown kraft bags with the zip lock things that seal at the top! Didn't beat Has bean though.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh there he is.

Given his predilection for plagiarism I'm surprised he didn't rename his businness Rage coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> Anyone had any experience of this lot?
> 
> http://www.hypecoffee.com


This would seem to be a renamed company previously called Nude coffee, a previous forum sponsor ( not be to confused with the London roaster of a similar name )

It would appear that he sold on that name and web domain and started again under the current name of hypecoffee

I understand some forum members ( oracle of truth being one ) had some coffee supplied to them when under the guises of nude coffee and a that all orders placed under the banner of nude were supplied to forum members.

Hope this helps .


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

That's good. Just starting in proper coffee and wondering where to start!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> That's good. Just starting in proper coffee and wondering where to start!


There's are lots of , how shall we say , more experienced roasters around , that people have used. As I believe the guy from nude was being kind relatively new to the coffee business.

If you lets us know what kind of taste your after then we can point you to one of the companies that have been around a bit longer .


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. Full bodied. Dark roast. Big mouth full of taste. Not at all bitter. Any ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok here are some of the forums more frequent responses to that style of bean

Rave - Italian job and Sumatra jajong ( good mouthfeel more medium tho )

Coffee compass - mahogany roast jampit

Union - revelation blend

Above three are what I consider to be dark roasts all will have tasting notes to explain more accurately on their website.

, but I prefer something more medium roasts to really dark , and if out fancy a change try

Extract - original espresso

Butterworths 100 percent espresso ( choc , spice Etc )

Presuming your wanting to brew as espresso ?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Yep I got coffee from nudecoffee before the name change. Got some blue mountain which was good in aeropress and espresso 17 which was really good but a bit too dark.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think he was actually doing the roasting himself more a case of buying rebranded from an established roaster or one of the more industrial companies that do this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I don't think he was actually doing the roasting himself more a case of buying rebranded from an established roaster or one of the more industrial companies that do this.


Where beans come from then ? ???????


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I don't think he was actually doing the roasting himself more a case of buying rebranded from an established roaster or one of the more industrial companies that do this.


doubt it - not much money in that is there!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok here are some of the forums more frequent responses to that style of bean
> 
> Rave - Italian job and Sumatra jajong ( good mouthfeel more medium tho )
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

looks like they've got a new website, had a look this morning to check on my order and it had all changed. looks good now.


----------

